#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Benefiet moskee Arrayan Amsterdam noord

## Arrayan

Wil je een huis in het paradijs??

De moslimgemeenschap in Amsterdam-Noord heeft JOUW donatie hard nodig!!!!

Investeer in je eigen toekomst. Je krijgt beloning van:

- 5 gebeden

- Vrijdagsgebed

- Islamlessen

- Islamlessen aan kinderen

- en nog meer......



Wie voor Allah een moskee bouwt, al is het gelijk aan of kleiner dan een nest van een vogel, Allah bouwt voor hem een huis in het Paradijs.



Moskee vereniging Arrayan
IBAN NL 85 INGB 000 46 44 596
BIC: INGBNL2A
Onder vermelding van
ONLINEBOUWMOSKEE

4-5-6 Maart: Benefiet voor de bouw van de nieuwe Moskee

Baraka Allahoe feekoem

----------


## Arrayan

Assalamoe alaikoem wa rahmatoe allahi wa barakatoeh. 

Beste broeders en zusters , de benefiet is zojuist van start gegaan. 
Bij dezen willen wij iedereen nogmaals uitnodigen om bij ons in moskee Arrayan amsterdam noord aanwezig te zijn. 
Voor degene die deze mogelijkheid niet heeft is het tevens live te volgen op islaam.tv

----------

